# DIY Ventilation System for home based printing?



## inkhead333 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I am starting a business from home and working on setting up my studio and work area so that I can print as safely as possible given the limited space. My question is this:

*Do you have any recommendations or tips for creating a well ventilated printing area? Home built vent system, Tools, supplies, pics of what you use if you print from home? I want to keep my lungs as happy as possible.*

I have a 4 color press and a flash dryer in my (attic) studio -1 window on each end. 

*still trying to figure out the curing bit, use the flash dryer for now until I can afford a conveyer? I don't want to use my oven.

Using my laundry tub in the basement to wash out screens. I have a bucket to collect water from washout with a series of filters on it before it goes to the drain.

Also, using the spare bedroom for a dark room to expose and coat screens.

Any and all advice is helpful~ Thank you! I look forward to your answers and tips.


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Inkhead

Not sure if this will help.....

We needed to exhaust fumes away from our ink cleaning area and screen stretching.
We couldn't ventilate the entire building to do so, nor we're willing to pay for advanced HVAC install.
We needed something portable too; able to be temporarily positioned at active work areas spread about.

Industrial Ventilation Fans | Product Info and Reviews | DoItYourself.com

We ended up with the Global model that goes in either forward or reverse +25ft of hose.
We mounted the end of the flexible pipe to a camera tripod for easy positioning.
It draws all fumes away from the operator and blows them out a doorway.

Your logistics are a bit different and it may make more sense for you to get three air-purifiers for each square footage needed.
Your volume of production will dictate the exhaust level needed.

It's important to vent or clear will be the room where the emulsion dries, and areas where solvents are used.
The most important chemical to vent is spot cleaning fluid.

Hope this helps.
Happy trails!


----------



## inkhead333 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank You for the information! It is extremely helpful. Is the fan very loud? Maybe investing in one would be a good option at the moment.


----------

